# Stuffed possum



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Stuffed him with a little cabbage, carrots and rice. My bamboo steamer was on the fritz, so I had to oven bake this one.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Stop


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What ??? Lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I’d try it. Wouldn’t be the first time.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

that ain't a possum


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bawhahaha ! Yeah I don't know what it is. Kinda looks like a muskrat or something by looks of the teeth. I just saw the picture on Facebook, and thought I'd mess with y'all.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm calling a small nutria and yes......

I want to try it. Heard it was good but Americans just can't get over eating rodents. Been looking for some place that sells them down here cheap but all the places I have found charge premo prices.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably not too bad, just wouldn't go outta my way fer it....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Cut the dang head off of it and I might try it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had possum and that ain't one, but I might try it. The veggies look good.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Bawhahaha ! Yeah I don't know what it is. Kinda looks like a muskrat or something by looks of the teeth. I just saw the picture on Facebook, and thought I'd mess with y'all.


I dont think its a muskrat.. My grandfather used to trap muskrats and we had muskrat for dinner every sunday when we went over to their house. Its been a while but that dont look like any muskrat I ever saw...

BTW, we used to have "wildlife" parties bout twice a year where everyone had to bring some kind of wild game to eat. I have had possum, raccoon, swan, and a lot of others I cant remember now. However I drew the line at skunk.... couldnt quite bring myself to eat that. I have also had kangaroo before. Thats pretty darn good eating.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

I’m hungry now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/user/mannyrav?sort=hot

http://www.reddit.com/r/shittyfoodporn/comments/.../stuffed_skunk_blesse..

well, hell, when i tried the link it didn't work but i think it says skunk for the cajungrocer.

jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> cut the dang head off of it and i might try it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Possum ain't bad, eat it several times at a wild game dinner we have over here every year...... I'll eat it again, but I wouldn't go if that was all they were serving!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Whatever the hell it is, pass me a plate.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When I looked at the photo I began hearing the tune Come listen to my story about a man named Jed.


----------

